
OVH CEO forbids publishing patches to keep his developers - byroot
https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/357585291801935872
======
byroot
Translation:

Last time we shared a patch, someone poached our developer, since then I've
forbidden to publish patches.

To someone asking if it wasn't more of an internal issue:

    
    
      https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/357588819287093248
      I'm not interested in talking about that.
    

Then later he rant about "the true motivation of GitHub".

~~~
ekurutepe
He must be a great boss to work for. Next step: forbid developers to tweet and
to write blogs…

~~~
kordless
...and block access to Hacker News!

------
andyhmltn
I think the whole 'poaching' term is hilarious. If you're afraid of 'poaching'
you should just... you know... treat your employees with respect and make sure
they are happy with their job. If they are they won't get poached. Simple.

~~~
badclient
Your perspective is just as naive as this guy's, just in the other direction.

If your employees are so happy and you are so confident that they won't leave,
might as well publish their resumes and contact info on your website.

 _If you 're afraid of 'poaching' you should just... you know... treat your
employees with respect and make sure they are happy with their job_

Even if you have happy employees and you are treating them with respect, you
should be afraid of them being poached.

~~~
potatolicious
Why not? It's not as if it will make a difference - developers are already
bombarded daily with many recruiters, some of whom actually represent good
positions at good companies.

The market for programmers right now is very efficient. If someone isn't being
paid well enough, or treated well enough, than they can get on the free
market, this problem will resolve itself very shortly.

What this company is doing is basically security through obscurity, except
made hopeless by the fact that I have no doubt all of his developers are being
courted frequently via non-company channels.

------
kjagiello
Oles is a very "nice" guy. I had a couple of servers at OVH and one time we've
been DDoS'ed, we hade no idea why, but Oles wrote an email to us telling us
that he's terminating our contract and banning us (after 2 years there). We
had no clue about who that was that attacked us. I replied and asked him why
he was doing that. He told me: "You should ask yourself. You've made some
enemies, deal with it".

------
pdog
The main job of any CEO is to destroy the career aspirations of his most
talented employees.

~~~
numbsafari
Right. Because by doing that he is sure to greatly increase the value of his
organization.

As I understand Hacker News (... this is just my opinion ...) it is a forum
for people who want to found companies based on technology and grow them big,
and the people who want to work for them or with them on those ventures.

If your mindset (as a founder or as an employee) is that the CEO's job is to
"destroy career aspirations" or otherwise exhibit PHB-like qualities, then
that's not an attitude worth keeping. Why? Because if that's how you feel
about CEO's and bosses in general then you'll end up being a bad CEO/boss or
working for bad CEOs/bosses.

The job of a CEO is to build a great team, secure them the appropriate
resources to do great things, and make sure they are motivated and focused on
a shared set of goals.

In other words: the main job of a CEO is to advance the career aspirations of
his most talented employees--because that will create value for the
organization in the long-run.

~~~
bcherry
I think you missed pdog's sarcasm.

------
mnml_
OVH Salaries are known to be super low (25k-40k€) ... this is may be the
reason why they do not want to stay in the first place.

~~~
rguillebert
I think it's in the norm of French salaries (or I don't know good companies)

~~~
quicksilver03
It's more or less the norm since most French companies are crap for tech
workers, when you find a good one you can be paid a good salary.

------
zalew
I tried to translate some of his tweets. could somebody French check out what
is he talking about there?

[http://translate.google.com/#fr/en/%C3%A0%20nouveau%2C%20tu%...](http://translate.google.com/#fr/en/%C3%A0%20nouveau%2C%20tu%20n%27y%20es%20pas.%20je%20ne%20me%20suis%20pas%20plaint%20d%27avoir%20perdu%20%22ce%20gars%22.%20j%27ai%20dit%20que%20%C3%A7a%20nous%20a%20permit%20de%20voir%20le%20vrai%20github%0A%0Aatrement%3A%20ton%20tweet%20devrait%20%C3%AAtre%20%22non%20partage%20de%20code%20sur%20github%22%20%22refus%20d%27avoir%20des%20enqu%C3%AAtes%20juridiques%20li%C3%A9s%20au%20TOR%22.%20c%27est%20mieux%20%3F%0A%0An%20encore%20un%20qui%20ne%20lit%20pas%20ce%20que%20j%27ai%20%C3%A9crit.%20je%20me%20plains%20de%20enqu%C3%AAtes%20juridiques%20que%20TOR%20provoque.%20relis%20..%0A%0Apub%20gratuite%20de%20wikileaks%3F%20la%20merde%20%C3%A0%20g%C3%A9rer%3F%20retard%20de%206%20mois%20sur%20les%20USA%3F%20prend%20la%20ta%20pub%20gratos%2C%20n%27en%20veut%20pas.%0A%0Ala%20semaine%20pro%20on%20pourra%20les%20publier%20..%20mais%20chez%20nous%20sur%20nos%20serveurs.%20pas%20sur%20github).

 _again, you 're not there. I do not have complained of losing "that guy." I
said that it allowed us to see the real github_

 _atrement: your tweet should be "not sharing code on github" "refusal to have
legal investigations related to digital." is better?_

 _No one yet who does not read what I wrote. I complain about legal
investigations discrete causes. reread .._

 _Free pub wikileaks? shit to deal with? 6-month delay in the USA? takes your
blackjack pub, not wants._

 _week we will publish pro .. but here on our servers. not on github._

 _a guy who tries to leave, leave. I have not, it is to fuel the bigdata from
github_

~~~
byroot
A few corrections:

again, you're not there. I do not have complained of losing "that guy." I said
that it allowed us to see the real github

atrement: your tweet should be "not sharing code on github" "refusal to have
legal investigations related to TOR."

Yet another guy who does not read what I wrote. I complain about legal
investigations TOR causes. reread ..

Free advertisement from wikileaks? shit to deal with? 6-month delay in the
USA? keep your free advertisement, not wants.

next week we will publish them .. but here on our servers. not on github.

a guy who tries to leave, leave. What I forbidden, it is to fuel the bigdata
from github

NB: It's forbidden to run a TOR node on OVH.

~~~
lechatleon
The TOR discussion is totally unrelated ;D

~~~
byroot
Well, because of this tweet he takes a lot of backfire from other stories. eg
IIRC a few years ago it was forbidden to host an IRC server on OVH.

------
dspillett
What does this relate to?

If it is kernel updates or anything installed on a customer's machine and he
refuses the customer access to the code, he is in breach of the GPL.

 _I think it is time I looked for an alternate location to host the things I
have on OVH servers, I don 't want to be offering financial support to this
sort of thing if I can help it._

~~~
byroot
It relates to some patches for openstack.

~~~
Tobu
He has another problem with OpenStack; he made this claim:

> @tcarrez on nous a fait clairement comprendre qu'il y a aucun espoir de
> reprendre nos patchs sur MOVE si c'est pas dans la roadmap/sponsor.

We were clearly made to understand that there was no hope to take our MOVE
work if it wasn't in the roadmap/sponsor.

> on veut pas de nos patchs. nos besoins ne sont pas dans la roadmap. il faut
> payer pour la modifier.

Our patches aren't wanted. Our needs aren't on the roadmap. You have to pay to
change it.

Thierry Carrez is the OpenStack release manager, sits on the technical
committee, and posted some links on OpenStack's open governance (which don't
mention a roadmap; the term may have been used loosely). As long as they keep
talking[1], this may still end well for everyone.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/357881953661353985](https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/357881953661353985)

~~~
Tobu
He also claimed that he didn't exactly object to paying, but I'll believe it
when I see it.

> on pensait d'être le gold chez openstack, mais il y a des obligations qui
> nous refroidissent

We thought about becoming gold at OpenStack, but there are some obligations
that cooled us off

------
nknighthb
I'm having flashbacks to the Python trademark mess. From what I know of OVH,
the CEO is the owner, so there's no effective oversight. He'll drag the
company down with him.

------
ExpiredLink
OHV? over-head valve?

